# Like Button, Yes or No?



## Bridge4 (Jun 5, 2018)

So I am new around these parts, but I did do a search before posting and didn't see anything about this topic. I was wondering how people feel about a "like" button. Or if it were even possible to get added.

There are a lot of projects and photos that I think are great and I would like to let the OP know I appreciate what they have posted. While I can always just comment, and I have on some, I find myself hesitating on a lot of threads. I don't really have anything productive to add except an "atta boy" and am unsure if I should revive a thread or not. 

Anyways.
1) Would it be somewhat simple to add a "like" or "thumbs up" feature?

2) Does anyone even want that? Or am I an outsider coming in and rockin' the boat :shock:


----------



## lugoismad (Jun 5, 2018)

Please no. this isn't facebook.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 6, 2018)

lugoismad said:


> Please no. this isn't facebook.



I agree wit Lugo. Besides, why worry about making a short congrats type post. Forums need posts, right? Also, not all posts need to be earthshakingly brilliant (witness most of mine). 

Maybe we need a thumbs up emoji.


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 6, 2018)

Bridge4 said:


> Or am I an outsider coming in and rockin' the boat :shock:




See what he did? Rockin' the boat....... =D> 

I coulda clicked a "like" button, given my post no thought and moved on. It's called conversation, my friend. Oh wait, I have no friends.....I ain't on Farcebook.


----------



## Bridge4 (Jun 6, 2018)

Alright, sounds like this is a big NO. Figured I would see what people thought.


----------



## overboard (Jun 6, 2018)

I am on one forum that has the option to "like", not a fan of that even though I like almost all the posts on the one thread, makes you feel too obligated to have to use it. 
Same on here, I like almost everything that has been posted on here but see no reason to have to use a "like". If there's something really exceptional that you really like, you can always use the beer or the clap emoji , or both, the poster will get it that you like what they posted.


----------



## Jim (Jun 6, 2018)

As of today it’s not possible. I heard that it’s in the works for an upcoming version of the forum software. The change will happen one day but I’m not sure it will be an optional, configurable, component.

Jim


----------



## Bridge4 (Jun 6, 2018)

overboard said:


> I am on one forum that has the option to "like", not a fan of that even though I like almost all the posts on the one thread, makes you feel too obligated to have to use it.
> Same on here, I like almost everything that has been posted on here but see no reason to have to use a "like". If there's something really exceptional that you really like, you can always use the beer or the clap emoji , or both, the poster will get it that you like what they posted.


This is a good point, while it is nice to have sometimes, you don't want to feel like you _have_ to "like" everything. 

@Jim, I can't wait to see the changes when they come and how people react :lol: I expect it will be a mixed reaction, but hopefully works out for the best in the end.


----------



## jethro (Jun 6, 2018)

I like this post.


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 6, 2018)

i like that there is no like option.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Jun 9, 2018)

bcbouy said:


> i like that there is no like option.


I agree


----------



## richg99 (Jun 9, 2018)

I kind of lean towards LIKING a "Like" button but I really don't care too much.

Whenever the software is updated, some will LIKE it and a lot will NOT. Mostly, I think, because change is a PIA when what you have works pretty darn well. But, the guys who build these things always seem to have to change them???? 

I could leave this site alone for a couple more years and be totally happy.
rich


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 10, 2018)

.








.


----------



## gnappi (Jun 27, 2018)

I have no problem with a like button, if you use one, OK, if not it should be invisible. The one thing good about a "like" button is some users on forums may not actively participate in a thread due to language or other cultural issues where a like button can express their opinion without getting into making "misteaks" in English. It also lets the OP see that their info was usable.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 27, 2018)

I agree. 

There are a number of methods used in some sites to show non-posted appreciation or dis-approval. 

One site allows "greenies" if you like a post. Of course, a bad post will get a Red mark.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 27, 2018)

gnappi said:


> I have no problem with a like button, if you use one, OK, if not it should be invisible. The one thing good about a "like" button is some users on forums may not actively participate in a thread due to language or other cultural issues where a like button can express their opinion without getting into making "misteaks" in English. It also lets the OP see that their info was usable.




You make a good point about potential shyness, but I still prefer comments over a like button. We just need to apply the golden rule and make an effort so everyone feels welcome. There are too many forums out there filled with nastiness. One of the nice things about TB is the general friendliness and absence of the _keyboard warriors_. So, I guess the members make the forum what it is. Well, that is how I think about it. As the young folks say, YMMV. LOL


----------



## gnappi (Jun 29, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> >>SNIP>> As the young folks say, YMMV. LOL



I say YMMV all the time, does that make me 40 years younger?


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 30, 2018)

gnappi said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > >>SNIP>> As the young folks say, YMMV. LOL
> ...



I wish it worked that way -- Haha 

Not that many years ago I would have never thought I would be using smiley faces and net speak.


----------



## gnappi (Jun 30, 2018)

I just noticed something about the "like" feature on a guitar site I follow. A fellow asked users what their fave widget was and of course many different widgets were mentioned, but one in particular had a fairly large number of likes, so the like feature can actually turn out to be a mini poll of sorts.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 30, 2018)

*"the like feature can actually turn out to be a mini poll of sorts."*

Yep.....


----------

